# ideas for getting the loft less hot



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

what are some ideas for getting my loft less hot?

i got a fan and 1 window and i need some more ideas. . . .











window is above the door, and the fan is in the room where the door is


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

How about getting a large tarp, attaching the front or longest part of the tarp to tall poles and attach the oppisite side of the tarp to your loft. It would make a shade/tent and the sun wouldn't be shining in through the front of your loft but fresh air could still get in.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How hot does it normally get during the summer where you live?
One thing you could do is refill the drinkers often with cool water. Allowing your pigeons to take a bath everyday would make them happy and give them a break from the heat for a while.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pigeon kid. It is nice that you are thinking about the comfort level of your pigeons. EgypSwiftLady gave you some good adivice about the tarp. I assume your set-up is facing the south, so the heat of the afternoon could be a bit uncomforable for your birds. Sun light is of course VERY important to a pigeons good health, but if the sun is beating down on them, without some shade, I can see your concern. If you do set up a tarp as a sunshield, be sure and not to place it right up against your pigeon house. Keep it several feet away so that air can properly circulate. If you can use the tarp only in the dead heat of the afternoon, and then remove it, that would be great.

MaryOfExeter had some good thoughts as well about keeping their water supply fresh and clean, and do provide them with the opportunity to bathe to cool down. Pigeons do love a bath, even in the winter. I use cat litter plastic pans for mine. They are cheap and deep enough.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

so covering the whole loft? or just the part where they can come out?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pigeon kid said:


> so covering the whole loft? or just the part where they can come out?


*As long as part of the loft is covered so they can have relief from the hot sun rays*. I am assuming you let your pigeons in and out whenever they want? If so, then you want their opening to be clear so they can come and go easily.

_If you look down at my signature picture, you can see a blue tarp behind my aviary. It is folded in half, and when it gets too sunny, I cover the top so they can get some heat relief. I use bungee cords to secure them in place. The tarp already has ring holes in them making it easy to hold the tarp down._


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Evaporating water cools the air some...so when it gets REALLY hot we mist/sprinkle the ground around the loft and try to keep it damp....air moving over water also cools the air so you could put a pan of water in front of the fan. And like everyone else has said....shade, shade, shade! If the tarp idea does not oerk, a patio umbrella might work too, and still leave room for air movement.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Could you get some big umbrellas, like the yard or patio umbrellas that are on stands, and put those up? I use one outside my bedroom and it keeps it cooler. Sometimes you can find them for about twenty bucks. Or, if you had four metal or wooden posts, the kind that are round and only about and inch or two around, you could put them up around the loft to hold a tarp up by its corners. If they are free to fly during the day, you could set up the tarp a few feet over the entire loft, and they can come out if they want sun. Also, putting ice cubes in their water keeps it cooler longer. Mine like it.  Misting them with the hose or with misting hoses (hoses that you can hang in the aviary that have tiny holes in them) is something they like, too. Just make sure to aim the water above them so it falls on them, instead of right at them.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

What dircetion is your loft facing. If west they get all the after noon heat. Best to face south or east. Now you can open the ends by making a small window on each end This will give more air flow. I see yve an aivery your birds can get out in. If you cover the loft it will probly get hotter if you restrict air flow. Try opening the ends up say a 24 by 24 opening wired or windowed with wire.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We attach a Roman shade (thin strips of bamboo) on the sunny side of the flight pen. On hot afternoons, we can unroll it for shade, while still allowing air flow.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TerriB said:


> We attach a Roman shade (thin strips of bamboo) on the sunny side of the flight pen. On hot afternoons, we can unroll it for shade, while still allowing air flow.


I also use bamboo shades on the sunniest side. Works quite well. The windows at either end are a good idea, if you had a fan on each end in front of a window, you could really get the air circulating.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would start by covering the top of the small flight pen, that would provide some shade. Then install some vents close to the floor, in the sides of your loft, and some up near the top. The air will circulate from bottom to top, hot air will go out the top vents. Use 1/4" hardware cloth, or house screen, to keep unwanteds out.
If it's possable, plant one fast growing shade tree, to shade the loft in the summer.
Double the roof about 8" above the other roof so air can circulate between the two roofs.
Put a thermomiter inside and check the temp before you make any changes, then you can tell if any changes made a difference or not.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thank your for all the help. ill try some stuff out and see if it works 

ill keep you updated.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If that's your first loft, It's way better than my first loft!


----------

